# Schutzleiter in Klemmkästen



## totalfuchs (17 März 2007)

Frage 
zum Schutzleiter in einen Klemmkasten Rittal KLxxxx

wo kann ich nachlesen wie der Schutzleiter richtig verlegt wird?
zuerst zur Klemme und dann zum Gehäuse und Deckel?
Welche Querschnitte? und 
wie genau ist der Aufbau am Anschluß(Scheibe,Zahnscheibe Federring usw.)


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

totalfuchs schrieb:


> Frage
> zum Schutzleiter in einen Klemmkasten Rittal KLxxxx
> 
> wo kann ich nachlesen wie der Schutzleiter richtig verlegt wird?
> ...



Wir gehen zu erst auf die Klemmleiste und von da aus einmal ans Gehäuse und einmal an den Deckel. Wir nehmen 6mm² von der Klemmleiste an das Gehäuse und an den Deckel.

Aufbau vom Anschluss am Gehäuse und Deckel sieht bei uns so aus:

Laut Aufbaubild von Rittal (Kontaktscheiben) 

Für Stehbolzen:
  1. Rittal Kontaktscheibe
  2. Ringkabelschuh
  3. Unterlegscheibe
  4. Sechskanntmutter


----------



## totalfuchs (17 März 2007)

@zotos
Stehbolzen heist aufgeschweißter Bolzen?!

und wenn's den nicht gibt dann 
Stehbolzen selbst bauen

-Schraube, 
-zahnscheibe, 
-Blech 
-scheibe
-Mutter

Oft sieht man auch Scheibe und Zahnscheibe andersherum montiert.
Fedrering bracht man nicht oder?


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

Also da gibt es ja sehr viel verschiedene Versionen.

Wir nutzen eben diese speziellen Kontaktscheiben von Rittal:

http://www.rittal.de/downloads/TechInfo/PS_Schutzleiter_D_GB_12_1998.PDF


Unsere Klemmkäsen sind meist aus VA und wir haben ein Bolzenschweisgerät ;o)


----------

